# Here Is My "colection"



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

here they are.the pics are bad,but i'm learnig how to work with the macro mode...

what do you think?

there's a gift for a member who reminded me of my Camel...









http://foto.sapo.pt/ver_fotos.asp?album=28004


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Iloper.









That Camel is a really nice looking watch.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Well done Iloper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The Camel at last







.

I quite like the Nautica too







. I presume it's quartz







. What does the bottom crown do








?

Thanks Iloper







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> The Camel at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they are all quartz...









it makes the bezel turn to set the alarm.if you pull one time it starts the 12 hour alarm,if you pull twice, it sets the hourly alarm.it's my everyday watch...the band has 2 types of leather.water resistant in the outside and normal leather in the inside.quite nice...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Iloper,

They look O.K. for a first try with your new camera, no worst than anyone elses first atempts, my own included,welldone.

MIKE..


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice collection, I have 5 watches (5th supposing to arrive next week or so).









Can't enlarge the pictures the website is asking for an account.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pics Iloper. The Camel and Elysee are my favourites







.

Good luck with the new camera - I only just figured out macro mode with mine after a couple of years because I hadn't read the manual properly


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice pics Iloper. The Camel and Elysee are my favourites
> 
> 
> 
> ...












thanks.

the problem with my olympus is that the macro mode starts at 20cms...

isn't it too far?

i have to use the zoom...


----------

